# Brandungsangeln mit Heavy Feeder, aber welcher Rolle???



## Arno81 (17. Juni 2010)

Moinsen zusammen,
hab ich eine Cormic Heavy Feeder geschenkt bekommen (CW bis 200g), die ich einerseits in Rhein und Neckar, andererseits an der Küsten zum Weitwurf-/Brandungsangeln einsetzen möchte. Bespulen wollte ich sie mit max. 0,14mm Geflochtener und davor 10-20m 0,30mm Monofil. Was empfehlt Ihr als passenden Rolle für Anfänger? Regelmäßig werd ich es nicht schaffen, Kapitalen nachzustellen. Reichen billige Modelle wie die Daiwa Crossfire X oder die Balzer Distance Futura 370, oder muss es doch ein heftigeres Modell sein? Den Gedanken an eine Shimano Ultegra hab ich verworfen, bis ich Erfahrung mit den Angelstilen gesammelt habe.

Danke und Petri!


----------



## j.Breithardt (17. Juni 2010)

*AW: Brandungsangeln mit Heavy Feeder, aber welcher Rolle???*

Hallo Arno 81,#h

kann dir wärmstens die Daiwa Emblem X empfehlen.Wird wohl
schon länger nicht mehr gebaut,tauchen aber immer mal wieder Restbestände bei großen Geräteversendern auf.Die Rolle ist dann recht preiswert und bietet einen hohen Gegen-
wert fürs Geld.Ich selbst habe 3 Stück sammt E-Spulen davon,und bin begeistert von den Rollen.

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## Boedchen (17. Juni 2010)

*AW: Brandungsangeln mit Heavy Feeder, aber welcher Rolle???*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Hallo Arno 81,#h
> 
> kann dir wärmstens die Daiwa Emblem X empfehlen.Wird wohl
> schon länger nicht mehr gebaut,tauchen aber immer mal wieder Restbestände bei großen Geräteversendern auf.Die Rolle ist dann recht preiswert und bietet einen hohen Gegen-
> ...



GAAAANZ GAAANZ GENAU 
Ich glaube ich habe gerade bei den Brandungsanglern noch keine Rolle gesehen die da verbreiteter ist. Ich selbst habe 2 St und es ist bei einigermassen pflege kein vergang darann.

mfg

:vik:
PS: Wenn deine wahl auf eine andere Rolle treffen sollte achte auch so wehnig Schnickschnack wie möglich .


----------



## Baitcaster (17. Juni 2010)

*AW: Brandungsangeln mit Heavy Feeder, aber welcher Rolle???*

Die Ultegra XSB bekommst mit nen bissel Suchen auch schon für 110€/Stck.
Ich verwende die zum Brandungsangeln, Aalangeln/Elbe oder auch an der Distance-Feeder.


----------



## Arno81 (17. Juni 2010)

*AW: Brandungsangeln mit Heavy Feeder, aber welcher Rolle???*

Danke Jungs! Liest sich wie die FAQs  Aber sagt mal, woran genau macht Ihr eure persönliche Rolle fest? Wie sie in der Hand liegt oder auf dem Papier aussieht? Bin gerade von Decathlon zurück und hab mir dort ein paar Rollen angeschaut. Am besten gefallen haben mir die Daiwa Procaster 4000X, Emcast SW und Exceller Oceano 4500J (grad für 89.-). Sollte vlt hinzufügen, dass ich die Daiwa Regal 5iA 3000 schon fische. Shimanos in der größe hatten sie nicht und die Weitwurfrolle von Mitchell hat billig gewirkt. Würde sowas für den Anfang auch reichen? in die >100€-Liga wollte ich mich erst nach dem Studium wagen.

Cheerio!


----------



## Arno81 (18. Juni 2010)

*AW: Brandungsangeln mit Heavy Feeder, aber welcher Rolle???*

Ok, euer Schweigen in Ehren, die genannten Rollen scheinen ungeeignet. Angenommen, meine Lohnsteuerrückzahlung würde mich in einen Freudentaumel versetzen und zu einer Budgeterhöhung führen: Ultegra XTB oder XSB (beide 5500)? Die XTB liest sich nach Beschreibung als perfekt für alle Anwendungsgebiete geeignet, die ich ausprobieren möchte. Aber ich frage mich, ob sie die paar Euro mehr gegenüber der XSB wert ist? Optisch würde wie auf jeden besser zu meiner Rute passen...


----------



## carpfreak1990 (18. Juni 2010)

*AW: Brandungsangeln mit Heavy Feeder, aber welcher Rolle???*

Ich fische an meinen Feederruten zwei Shimano Titanos 4500. Aber die daiwa rollen sind auch nicht schlecht aber ich fische lieber mit Shimano rollen.

gruß
Carpfreak1990


----------



## Dingsens (18. Juni 2010)

*AW: Brandungsangeln mit Heavy Feeder, aber welcher Rolle???*

Moin Arno81.#h

Also wenn's bei dir nicht so dicke mit der Kohle ist und du eher "gelegentlich" in die Brandung möchtest,kann ich dir auch die "Spro Super Long Cast 460" empfehlen.
Ist ne günstige Rolle,die ne gute Schnurverlegung hat und von der Größe und dem Gewicht gut passen würde.
Kannst du in der Bucht für roundabout 50 "Bucks" inkl. Versand schießen.
Wenn du die mal in der Boardsuche eingibst,wirst du einiges darüber zum Lesen finden.
Ist mal so ne Alternative von jemandem,der auch jeden Cent 3872 mal umdreht.|supergri
Schau sie dir einfach mal an,schaden kann's nicht.

Grüße von der Eastcoast...


----------



## Arno81 (20. Juni 2010)

*AW: Brandungsangeln mit Heavy Feeder, aber welcher Rolle???*



Baitcaster schrieb:


> Ultegra XSB



@Baitcaster: in welcher Größe fischst Du die XSB?


----------



## brandungsfighter (20. Juni 2010)

*AW: Brandungsangeln mit Heavy Feeder, aber welcher Rolle???*

Hallo,
wenn du die Rute zum Weitwerfen benutzen willst , dann würde ich an deiner stelle schon eher zu einer Brandungsrute raten und wenn du fast 100€ für eine vernünftige rolle ausgeben willst , dann würde ich mir gleich für 110€ eine ultegra xt kaufen , hat den vorteil das sie unverwüstlich ist und einen hohen wiederverkaufswert hat!!! oder die vorgeschlagenen daiwas!!! bekommst du bei ebay schon für 70-90€ als pärchen!!!
lg Laurin


----------



## Arno81 (20. Juni 2010)

*AW: Brandungsangeln mit Heavy Feeder, aber welcher Rolle???*



brandungsfighter schrieb:


> bekommst du bei ebay



WDH: Rute=Geschenk zum Feedern (und Karpfenangeln). Eigenschaften wie Läge und WG sollen durch eine passende Rolle das Spektrum um Brandungsangeln ergänzen.
Bei eBay gucke ich seit Wochen nach den genannten Rollen... rate mal, warum ich poste? Und was soll ich mit beschränktem Budget mit zwei Ruten und keiner Rolle?


----------



## brandungsfighter (20. Juni 2010)

*AW: Brandungsangeln mit Heavy Feeder, aber welcher Rolle???*

Nein das hast du falsch verstanden|supergri
Ich sagte die emblems bekommst du als pärchen schon für 70-90€, das heisst für eine bezahlst du dann 40- 50€ und ich meinte wenn du mal an die ostsee fährst um in die brandung zu gehen. dann ist es ärgerlich wenn du zu viel wind hast für deine feederrute!!! wenn es soweit ist dann weisst du was ich mein, für ein oder 2 mal wird es gehen , aber wenn du erstmal auf den geschmack gekommen bist , dann willst du dein tackle optimieren!!!:mich würde eine emblem oder ultegra nehmen!
hättest du das mal früher geschrieben habe nämlich gerade eine ultegra xt bei ebay verkauft! und vor 3 wochen auch schonmal eine xsa!!!

lg Laurin|wavey:


----------



## Arno81 (20. Juni 2010)

*AW: Brandungsangeln mit Heavy Feeder, aber welcher Rolle???*

So langsam blicke ich durch. Sind Brandungsruten schwerer oder steifer, oder warum wird der Wind der Feederrute zu schaffen machen? Momentan tendier ich zur XSB 5500 für 110.-/neu, nichts gegen Gebrauchtes, aber damit hab ich zu wenig. Und die ganze Zeit in der Bay Suchen frustriert grade etwas. Wahrscheinlich die falsche Jahreszeit... Warum hast Du die XSA verkauft?


----------



## brandungsfighter (21. Juni 2010)

*AW: Brandungsangeln mit Heavy Feeder, aber welcher Rolle???*

Ja genau das mein ich:vik: , die belastungen werden der feederrute nach und nach über den kopf wachsen !!! Ich hatte auch schon tage wo man mal ne forelle , hänger oder doch durchgehend dorsch doubletten hat!!! Und sich dann auf eine feederrute verlassen zu müssen ist bitter!
Aber das ist nur meine meinug , nichts persönliches#6
Die xsa habe ich verkauft , weil mir der bügel zu schlaff erscheint , er klappt zwar nicht zu,  aber ich fühle mich unwohl beim durchziehen!|uhoh: Da es ein Magnetbügelsystem ist!
Die xt ist das viel robuster genauso wie die emblem exceler!
Richtig schön straffer bügel , da kann man machen was man will , da klappt garantiert nichts um!#hAlso sei vorsichtig mit dem neuen kram, ich meine die xtb, xsa und xta haben alle diesen weichen bügel , deshalb raten wir dir ja lieber gebraucht und verlässlich zu kaufen , mit den anderen hast du mehr spass auf dauer , da hast du dann richtig investiert!!!
Klar ich bin erst 19 Jahre alt , aber angel auch schon seit 14 Jahren und wohne direkt hinterm deich, da probiert man viel aus!!! und die xsa habe ich für 60€ bekommen

#hlg Laurin


----------



## Sebastian G (21. Juni 2010)

*AW: Brandungsangeln mit Heavy Feeder, aber welcher Rolle???*

moin arno.
wenn du nicht so oft in die brandung gehst reicht deine feederrute locker aus!!!als rolle kann ich dir die _Cormoran_ SEACOR _BIG BEN_ empfehlen,hab selber welche und bin sehr zufrieden damit.mit glück bekommst du sie noch bei gerlinger für 40€ bei den angeboten!!!

gruß sebastian


----------



## StatueOfLiberty (22. Juni 2010)

*AW: Brandungsangeln mit Heavy Feeder, aber welcher Rolle???*

Ich bin nächsten Monat mit dem Wohnmobil für 3 Wochen in Norwegen unterwegs und möchte vielleicht 2-3 mal an einem Fjord mein Glück versuchen. Ich wollte mir deshalb nicht unbedingt ein Brandungsangelset zulegen. Heavy Feeder scheint ja schon mal zu funktionieren aber geht auch eine Karpfenrolle (zB. Cormoran PRO CARP BR-XL 10PiF 6000, 230m/0.40mm)? Zum Beispeil, wenn ich die immer nach Gebrauch wasche, um das Salz zu entfernen? Oder spricht noch etwas anderes dagegen?


----------



## carpfreak1990 (22. Juni 2010)

*AW: Brandungsangeln mit Heavy Feeder, aber welcher Rolle???*

Da sollte nichts gegen sprechen. Mit dem Abwachen ist sone sache ich mache es im 2wochen 3-4 ma und geh jeden tag angeln. Wenn ich dann nach hause fahre mache ich sie richtig gründlich sauber mit wasser und öl und da hatte ich noch nie probleme mit meinen rollen.

gruß
Jonas


----------



## Herbynor (23. Juni 2010)

*AW: Brandungsangeln mit Heavy Feeder, aber welcher Rolle???*

Das Empfindlichste ist das Kugellager unter dem Schnurlaufröllchen. Es gibt Kugellager aus nichtrostendem Material, aber ich habe mal gelernt, dass man nur einen Stahl mit viel Kohlenstoffanteil gut härten kann, leider ist dieser Stahl auch sehr rostempfindlich. Damit möchte ich sagen, dass die Kugellager der Knackpunkt sind. Du solltest Fett für das Kugellager unter dem Schnurlaufröllchen mitnehmen und ca. alle zwei Tage das Kugellager rausnehmen und untersuchen, ob dort Seewasser eingedrungen ist, wenn ja, logisch das Kugellager neu fetten. Wenn Du das machst, wirst Du keine Probleme bekommen, die Rollen können zwei bis drei Wochen das gut ab, ohne Probleme. Aber wenn Du in Norwegen vom Ufer angeln möchtest, würde ich lieber eine Spinnrute mit einem Wurfgewicht von 10-40 g und dementsprechend , schwarz - weisse heringsartige Pilker bis 40g nehmen. Die Pilker leicht biegen, damit sie im Wasser gut taumeln und einen angeschlagenen Hering darstellen. Was auch noch gut geht, Jigkopf ca. 20 g und ein Jigkörper in chatreuse Farbe. Wenn Du das so machst, dann werden die Makrelen, Seelachse und Polak es Dir danken.
Viel Spass und Petri Heil Herbynor.


----------



## StatueOfLiberty (24. Juni 2010)

*AW: Brandungsangeln mit Heavy Feeder, aber welcher Rolle???*

Vielen Dank für die Ratschläge! 

Mitnehmen wollte ich meine Feederrute (180 g Wurfgewicht) und die mit der Karpfenrolle kombiniert zum Natürköderangeln (Wattwurm oder Fischfetzen). Bleie habe ich 120 g, das müsste eigentlich für ein paar Meter reichen, kann es leider aber vorher nicht testen. Schnur habe ich mir Balzer Brandungsschnur 0.35 mm und Salzwasservorfachschnur 0,5 mm geholt. Der Händler sagte etwas von 10 m vor der 0.35 mm binden. 

Dabei lagen 1-er Haken von Camtec. Kann ich die einfach mit nem Wurm oder Fischfetzen beködern oder brauche ich dafür ein spezielles Vorfach?

Als zweite Angel nehme ich meine Spinnrute mit. Die ist recht stabil (WG: 30-60g). Wie groß sollten die Gufis sein? Ich dachte so an 7-10 cm vielleicht?


----------



## carpfreak1990 (24. Juni 2010)

*AW: Brandungsangeln mit Heavy Feeder, aber welcher Rolle???*



StatueOfLiberty schrieb:


> Vielen Dank für die Ratschläge!
> 
> Mitnehmen wollte ich meine Feederrute (180 g Wurfgewicht) und die mit der Karpfenrolle kombiniert zum Natürköderangeln (Wattwurm oder Fischfetzen). Bleie habe ich 120 g, das müsste eigentlich für ein paar Meter reichen, kann es leider aber vorher nicht testen. *Schnur habe ich mir Balzer Brandungsschnur 0.35 mm und Salzwasservorfachschnur 0,5 mm geholt. Der Händler sagte etwas von 10 m vor der 0.35 mm binden. *
> 
> ...


 

Da kannst du ein problem bekommen. Da die Ringe der Feeder nich all zu groß sind und wenn du die beiden zusammen knotest wird wohl dort hängen bleiben. Feederruten sind halt nicht fürs fischen mit vorgeknoteten schlagschnur, sie werden normal ja mit nur mono oder mit geflochten gefischt.
Ausser du hast eine Beachfeeder die haben größere ringe als normale feederruten.

gruß
Jonas


----------



## Dingsens (25. Juni 2010)

*AW: Brandungsangeln mit Heavy Feeder, aber welcher Rolle???*

*Schnur habe ich mir Balzer Brandungsschnur 0.35 mm  und Salzwasservorfachschnur 0,5 mm geholt. Der Händler sagte etwas von  10 m vor der 0.35 mm binden. 

*Also ich denke auch,dass du damit arge Probleme beommen wirst.!!
Viel besser wäre gewesen,dir eine beispielsweise 30er Keulenschnur zu holen. diese verjüngt sich auf den ersten 15 Metern von 0,58 auf 0,30mm.
Damit hast du keinen störenden Knoten,grad bei rel. kleinen Feederringen.
Ich selbst binde mir meine Montagen mit 0,50er und möchte mir nicht vorstellen,diesen Knoten durch die Ringe "pfeffern" zu müssen.!!
Warum mußt du überhaupt neue Schnur drauf machen,bzw. was hast du denn momentan für ne Schnur drauf?

Gruß von der Küste...


----------



## StatueOfLiberty (25. Juni 2010)

*AW: Brandungsangeln mit Heavy Feeder, aber welcher Rolle???*

Zur Zeit habe ich auf dieser Rolle 0,25 mm monofil. Auf der anderen eine Karpfenschnur 0,3. Ihr habt wohl recht mit den kleinen Ringen. Um dem aus dem Weg zu gehen, habe ich jetzt einfach eine Brandungsrute geholt (halt das günstigste was es gab aber für die 2-3 mal wirds wohl reichen). Ringe sind wirklich riesig im Vergleich zu der Feederrute |bigeyes

Hat noch einer einen Tipp zur Hakengöße (Naturköderangeln) oder Gufi-Größe?


----------



## Dingsens (26. Juni 2010)

*AW: Brandungsangeln mit Heavy Feeder, aber welcher Rolle???*

Moin Statue,
das mit der rute war doch schonmal nicht so verkehrt. Nur weißich trotzdem nicht so recht,ob das mit der Schnurkombi bzw. dem Knoten dadurch besser wird?|kopfkrat
Aber du kannst es ja einfach mal probieren. Nimm dir einfach die 1 1/2 fache Rutenlänge 50-er,knote sie an 2-3 Meter 35-er,steck die Rute zusammen,zieh die Schnur durch,bis du den Knoten auf Höhe Rollenhalter hast. das Stück 35-er Läßt du einfach runter hängen. Reicht auch ein Stück von einem Meter,soll ja nur den Knoten bilden. Dann gehst du auf die Wiese (ne Große Bitte!) und feuerst mal mit 120 Gramm ab. Wenn's dann für dich erträglich klingt und weit genug fliegt,sollte es o.k. sein.
Zu den Haken: Du solltest dir vielleicht paar günstige Brandungsmontagen holen,sofern du nicht basteln möchtest.
Die gibts in der Bucht teilweise richtig günstig im Paket.
Zu den Gufi's: Keine Ahnung,da guckst/fragst du vielleicht mal im Bereich "angeln in Norwegen"?
So,hoffe geholfen zu haben. Schreib mal,wie der "Knotenrutschtest" verlaufen ist.

Gegrüßt vonne Küst...


----------



## basslawine (1. Juli 2010)

*AW: Brandungsangeln mit Heavy Feeder, aber welcher Rolle???*

Hallo,

die billigsten Brandungsruten sind im allgemeinen schro++, und es steht später nur eine Rutenleiche im keller, die man nicht benutzt!
und da du von 120gr Bleien schreibst, sehe brauchst du nicht unbedingt ne 0,60er schlagschnur. Die Gefahr dass du dir mit dem schlagschnurknoten die filigranen Ringe deiner Feederrute abreisst, ist wirklich recht hoch
ich würde vorschlagen:
bleibe bei Deiner Feederrute:
1. probiere es mal auf der wiese mit der 0,35er ganz ohne Schlagschnur (die halten ja normalerweise auch minimal um die 10kg, das sollte wenn Du nicht der brachialwerfer bist, hinhauen), produzierst du Abrisse, dann:
2. binde vor die 0,35 eine 2 x Rutenlänge geflochtene Schlagschnur in der Stärke ab 0,25, antetüdelt mit z.b. einem (verbesserten) albright -Knoten (ggf. mit einem Tropfen Sekundenkleber den knoten glätten) und probiers noch mal. 
3. wie 2. bloss lass anstatt der 0,35 die 0,25er bzw. 0,30er schnur drauf, dann wird der knoten noch kleiner.
4. kauf Dir eine relativ feine keulenschnur

 Gruss Marco


----------



## StatueOfLiberty (1. Juli 2010)

*AW: Brandungsangeln mit Heavy Feeder, aber welcher Rolle???*

Ich suche mir am WE eine schöne Wiese und teste alles mal aus. Danke erstmal für die Hinweise an alle! Ich melde mich dann wieder wenn ich zurück bin (aus Norwegen). Bis dahin: schönes Schwitzen!


----------



## Arno81 (6. Juli 2010)

*AW: Brandungsangeln mit Heavy Feeder, aber welcher Rolle???*

Update von Seite 1 des Posts: ist eine Emblem X 4500T geworden. Jetzt noch die passende Schnur dazu und in einem Monat gehts zum Segeln und Testen nach NL! Petri Heil #h


----------



## StatueOfLiberty (2. August 2010)

*AW: Brandungsangeln mit Heavy Feeder, aber welcher Rolle???*

So, wie versprochen kurzes Update. Am Besten hat sich folgendes bewährt:

Brandungsangeln:
- Karpfenrute (nicht Feeder - zu fein- auch nicht die richtige Brandungsrute - zu hart)
- 0.35 monofil ohne extra Schlagschnur
- 100 - 120 g Bleie reichten aus
- Vorfach: fertig gebunden für Naturköder oder mit Paternoster

Pilken:
- 30 - 80g Spinnrute
- 0.3 monofil oder 0.14 geflochten
- 40g Pilker (Sandaal war der absolute Topköder!), silber/gold mit rot, rot allein ging auch noch, schwarz von Eisele ohne Biss
- Vorfach: Pilker direkt an Hauptschnur oder mit 1-2 Beifängern am Paternoster .

Fangstatistik: 11 Köhler, 3 Makrelen, 1 Rotbarsch, 1 Knurrhahn. Allerdings bin ich nur einige Male zum Angeln los (war kein so genannter Angelurlaub an sich). Leider blieb meine Bootstur ohne Dorsch #c


----------

